# غرف العزل سالبة الضغط ... عاجل جدا



## الدكة (12 فبراير 2008)

1. اريد معرفة شروط التصميم (معماريا/ميكانيكيا/كهربائيا/تجهيزا طبياً) لغرفة العزل؟

2. الأسس التي يحدد بها العدد الكافي من غرف العزل سالبة الضغط لكل منشأة صحية ؟


وشكراً...


----------



## مروان البنا (7 يونيو 2013)

مرفق ملف رائع عن غرف العزل


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

افاض الله عليكم من علمه وزادكم معرفة


----------



## dimond ston (6 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله في كل من لايحتكر العلم


----------



## omdaso (16 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا والله فعلا ملف رائع


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (23 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م علي الطيار (4 أبريل 2016)

شكرا


----------



## وليد مسعود محمد (14 أكتوبر 2016)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## البنا أحمد صلاح (16 أكتوبر 2016)

الحقيقة وأنا ايضا اريد معرفة الامر


----------



## حيدرنمير (5 يناير 2018)

شكرا


----------

